# Okay.... Now this is a pen



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I think Harry should try this one :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99GgPp6Da78&feature=player_embedded


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Me too  but it would need to sale off his Orange toy and get a real lathe 

========



Bob N said:


> I think Harry should try this one :lol:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99GgPp6Da78&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bj.... do they make real lathes in "orange"? :laugh:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

An interesting video Bob, but I have quite small hands and would have difficulty using such a pen however, if you could find me a video on making LARGE wooden spoons, that would be different!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, a good friend yesterday called round and loaned me a set of turning tools to try before I commit to buying a set. In addition, he gave me a one on one lesson in using these tools. I soon realised that I wasn't as lacking in turning skills as I had thought, the correct tools made a huge difference. It isn't impossible that some time in the future I could replace the toy lathe with a "real" one and it won't be orange!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

I don't think so,,,I saw his shop and he will need to add a 2nd floor b/4 he can do anything,, he can do some great work in that small shop but he needs more room for a real lathe but I'm sure he can pickup some Orange paint to make it fit right in with the other tools and his hair ...do you recall that picture of him.. 

======



Bob N said:


> Bj.... do they make real lathes in "orange"? :laugh:


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

OK I watched that Video, and one thing that was a bit bothersome was the fact that he was wearing long sleeve, and running it right up against that spinning part.

I know first hand what happens when a long sleeve catches in a rotating part. :blink: 

But thats an old Tool and Die making story for another time.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Interesting!!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That's a pen for when you have big things to say, for sure!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Don't have to worry about loosing that in the shop. And you could beat off anyone trying to take your tools.


----------

